# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Если..., значит...

## Светлый Ангел

Это еще одна детская игра, но среди взрослых людей она может получить большое развитие... Правила предельно просты: Вы просто продолжаете чью-то фразу и придумываете свое начало. 
*Например:* Если на улице солнышко, значит...
...день будет теплым. Если вы увидели зеленого ежика, перебегающего дорогу, значит...
...пора лечиться...Если все вокруг смеются, а вам грустно, значит...
(продолжайте)

----------


## Белый дракон

...что у меня опять дипрессия.))  Если утром вам очень хреново, то это значит...

----------


## blooddrakon

Что алкоголь самое большре зло ! Если все люди исчезнут, то это значит.....

----------


## Белый дракон

...отвоевались))  Если сантехник, чиня унитаз, что есть сил выбегает из туалета и, в истерике, кричит вам: "БЕГИ!!!" , то это значит...

----------


## Wolf

что вам попался плохой сантехник.
если вам 2 ночь подряд снится один и тотже сон, то это значит...

----------


## multiplegrudge

то значит вам первого раза мало было.
если солнце не встанет, то значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...наступила полярная ночь...Если вы ждали друга\подругу три часа под дождем, а он\она не пришел\ла, значит...

----------


## Wolf

значит ее(его) похители инопланетяне  :Smile:  
если вы чуть неразбились на машине,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ваши права купленные\или у вас их вообще нет...
Если вы прыгнули в реку с моста, но не умеете плавать, значит...

----------


## taggart

...Вам неймётся.:).

Если Вы отошли подремать на 10 минут, а проснулись через 8 часов, значит...

----------


## Аска

И причем здесь, спрашивается, суицуид? (с)
Перемещаю в Несуицид.

----------


## Катри-N

...вы не спали ночью=)

если на улице лето, а за окном -10 градусов, то...

----------


## Римма

...это полярное лето :-)
Если вам уже больше 20 лет, а вы все еще не нашли себя, значит...

----------


## Wolf

значит все еще впереди.
если у вас нераскрылся парашют...

----------


## stre10k

значит кто-то лоханулся и теперь ппц.
если ты проснулся за 200 км от своего дома без денег....

----------


## Аска

...значит, в тебе еще жива романтика. Ну, или ты злоупотребил психоактивным веществом, а кто-то этим воспользовался)
Если тебе постоянно хочется менять то, что вокруг тебя, ...

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Значит весело провёл выходные.
Если ничего нет, а хочется всего и сразу...

----------


## Аска

... пора что-то менять.
Если ты везде чувствуешь себя не на своем месте...

----------


## blooddrakon

......значит надо продолжкать искать свое место,
Если тебе кажеться что внутри тебя словно 2 разных человека......

----------


## Аска

... одного из них надо выгнать.

Если от тебя все отвернулись...

----------


## NoNaMe

...значит ты скоммандовал им: "Рота, крууу-гом!".
Если ты спотыкнулся об свою шею, ...

----------


## Аска

... то ты йог.
Если тебе все время впихивают некачественный товар...

----------


## stre10k

...нужно сменить барыгу
если жизнь и смерть в восприятии меняются местами...

----------


## NoNaMe

...значит ты хочешь умереть больше, чем жить.
Если в кране нет воды...

----------


## taggart

_Если в кране нет воды..._
...значит слесарю пора дать п*ы.

Если Вы придумали дибильную рифму, значит..? ;р)

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Значит вы начинающий поэт.
Если вы выключили любимый мультик недосмотрев, значит...

----------


## Pain

...детство закончилось/
Если вас больше ничего уже не радует, значит...

----------


## Tauron

...пора перевернуть кассету.
Если звезды всегда рядом, значит...

----------


## stre10k

ты космонавт.
если цель становится смыслом жизни?

----------


## Tauron

Значит ты - летящая стрела.
Если твоя мечта исполнилась, значит...

----------


## stre10k

если нет другой - незачем жить.
если ты в отчаянье...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

..., значит нужно искать позитив. 
Если хочется убежать далеко-далеко, значит...

----------


## Agains

Ты Форест Гамп
Если ты перестал чувствовать физическую боль,значит...

----------


## Римма

...ширнулся мощным анальгетиком.
Если утром не можешь открыть глаза, значит...

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Забыл снять линзы.
Если ты украл чужую идею, значит...

----------


## nothing1

...теперь она твоя.
Если ты вышел из дому, а над тобой все смеются, значит...

----------


## Wolf

значит ты прикольный чувак.
если прилетят инопланетяне.....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...они захватят планету.
Если на завтрак, обед и ужин у тебя одно и то же блюдо, значит...

----------


## NoNaMe

...ты людоед.
Если тебе скучно, значит...

----------


## blooddrakon

......психотропные препараты начинают отпускать.
Если долго что-то ищешь и никак не можешь найти......

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

значит не там ищещь.
Если перестали крутить по тв любимую передачу, значит

----------


## Freezer2007

скоро будет повтор.
если тебе противно смотреть на алкоголь,значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты уже перепил.
Если нельзя, но очень хочется, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты ставиш слишком много запретов
если перед тобой ударила молния,значит

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебе очень повезло - ты увидел электричество в чистом виде!
Если ты вышел в новом костюме и тебя обрызгала машина с ног до головы, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

костюм стал эксклюзивным,и ты можеш быть уверен что такого ни у кого нет  :Big Grin:  
если ты увидел то что не должен был видеть то...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...кто-нибудь захочет прикрыть тебе рот.
Если тебе нравится все-все вокруг, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

драп был хороший
если уже жратва не лезет,но всё равно чувствуеш себя голодным то...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...у тебя в организме завелись паразиты...
Если ты бросаешь курить, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

тебе не позавидуеш
если ты видиш в людях только позитив тогда ...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты законченный оптимист...
Если уже третий день идет дождь, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

пора строить ковчег
если ты увлёкся окультизмом тогда....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...задумайся, зачем оно тебе надо.
Если тебе улыбнулся твой самый главный враг, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

нужно быть начеку.
если ты ненавидиш родителей,значит....

----------


## тень_мечты

возможно есть за что.
если ты можешь поговорить только с самим собой, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты очень одинокий человек.
если ты непонимаеш как относишся к человеку,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужно разобраться в чуствах.
Если ты веришь в бессмертие душ, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

...собираешься жить вечно.
Если с неба спустился Иисус Христос, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебе пора...
Если ты хочешь быть одиноким, значит...

----------


## Римма

...все достали.
Если безумно радуешься встречам с друзьями, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

тебе без них скучно.
если проснувшись не знаеш как зовут девушку в твоей кровати,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...вчера вы забыли с ней познакомиться.
Если у тебя белая рубашка, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты меня видишь  :Big Grin:  .
если я не успеваю писать везде и сразу,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужно себя клонировать.  :Big Grin:  
Если не умеешь плавать, но очень хочется прыгнуть с моста, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

нужно выбрать мост повыше чтоб ненадо было плавать.
если ты боишся признатся,значит...

----------


## Voluntaria

...ты мёртв.
если не можешь спрыгнуть с крыши, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты обычный человек...
Если ты вышел на сцену и забыл все слова, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

надо было брать шпоры :Smile: 
если ты читаеш сатанинскую библию,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебе это интересно...
Если ты веришь в вампиров, значит...

----------


## Voluntaria

...они существуют...
если ты живешь один, значит..

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...либоты слишком самостоятельный, либо ты слишком одинокий...
Если ты не знаешь, что делать...

----------


## Voluntaria

...покончи с собой...
если тебя никто не любит, значит..

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты не достоин любви.
Если хочется убежать далеко-далеко, чтобы никто никогда не нашел, значит...

----------


## Voluntaria

...тебе никто не нужен...
если хочется выпить, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...надо выпить.  :Smile:  
Если тебе жарко, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

Пора раздеватся.
Если ты на форуме,значит...

----------


## stre10k

искал именно его
елси ты уже которую ночь встречаешь в хмельном тумане...

----------


## Римма

...что-то в твоей жизни пошло жутко не так...
Если завтра - Конец Света, значит...

----------


## Wolf

...седня надо оторватся.
если ты уже 2 года без отпуска...

----------


## fallen_angel

убей своего начальника
Если ты не любишь пить, значит ...

----------


## stre10k

приходтся пить через силу...
Следует ли людям делать шаги в сторону?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> Следует ли людям делать шаги в сторону?


 Это не по теме.
Если вы хотите много денег, а их нет вообще, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

надо грабануть банк  :Big Grin:  
если тебя выгнали из спортивной секции,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...не стоило в нее записываться.
Если посмотрев на небо, вы увидели над головой темную тучу, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

скоро вы пожалеете что у вас нет зонтика
если ты видиш героев комиксов,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...на самом вы нарисованный...
Если вы 8 часов должны развлекать четырнадцатилетнего мальчика, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

значит вы нянька
если незнаешь как поставить аватар,значит...

----------


## Tauron

... мальчику не дожить до утра.
Если ты беседуешь с котлетами, то...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ваши котлеты живые...
Если вы любите снег, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Зима любимое время года.
Если настуает ночь, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...день закончился.
Если вы вышли летом в шубе на пляж, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

в арктике хорошая погода.
если у вас украли телефон ,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...вам нужно хотя бы дойти до таксофона, чтобы сообщить об этом милиции.
Если вы увидели большую серую крысу в своей квартире, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

вы тепери не одиноки  :Smile: 
если вас укусил вампир,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...вы будете жить вечно (наверно).
Если человек пишет фразу, которую ты хотела написать, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

он телепат
если ты гуляешь ночью по кладбищу,значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты любишь тихие места.
Если  у тебя три пальца на одной руке и семь на другой, значит...

----------


## stre10k

...лизергин подействовал
если ты никогда не видел(а) падающих звезд в ночном небе, то...

ЗЫ сорри за косяк сверху, задумался

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебе не удалось загадать желание.
Если ты расстался\рассталась с любимой\любимым, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...у тебя теперь другие интересы.
Если тебе хочется стать маленьким ребенком, значит...

----------


## blooddrakon

.... детство окончательно закончилось .
Если не хочется вобще ничего, значит ......

----------


## stre10k

...настпило отчаянье.
если "не осталось никого кого б я мог бы любить"

----------


## Катри-N

...значит нужно найти такого человека....

если ты каждую ночью плачешь в подушку,значит...

----------


## Tauron

... подушку пора отжимать...
если ты знаешь, что будущего не существует, значит...

----------


## Wolf

уже конец света.
если хочется от всех бежать...

ЗЫ *stre10k* слушаешь 7расу?  :Smile:

----------


## Римма

...надо найти единомышленника и бежать вместе.
Если ты иногда чувствуешь себя волком, то..

----------


## Tauron

... однажды за тобой придут охотники.
Если время кончается, значит...

----------


## Римма

...надо перевернуть песочные часы.
Если ты хочешь жить вечно, значит...

----------


## H2

...Значит тебе нравиться жить. Если хочется любой ценой избежать одиночества, значит...

----------


## Римма

...вы хотите обменяться с кем-то энергией.
Если хочется сбежать в придуманный /кем-то/ мир, значит...

----------


## Wolf

вы или геймер или фантаст.
если вы ненавидете попсу...

----------


## Римма

...значит, у Вас хороший вкус.
Если вы не любите розы, а любите кактусы, значит...

----------


## Voluntaria

...значит Вы любите именно кактусы.
если вы металист, значит...

----------


## Римма

...тащите крышки от люков.
А если вы панк, значит...

----------


## Voluntaria

...предпочитаете есть хлеб с майонезом.
ели вы хотите 666 детей, значит...

----------


## Римма

...вы женщина.
Если все ваше тело в татуировках, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...вы любите искусство...
Если за окном дождь, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

небо плачит.
если вы флегматик,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...вы не меланхолик...
Если вы на дух не переносите человека, но вынуждены с ним общаться...

----------


## Freezer2007

Вам не повезло.
если нет стал твоим вторым домом,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...окружающий мир перестал тебя устраивать.
Если тебе нужно все время улыбаться, а хочется только плакать, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

надо улыбнутся в последний раз и заплакать.
если тебе кажется что друзья тебя не понимают,тогда

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...они действительно тебя не понимают.
Если хочется, чтобы тебя все любили, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит ты хочешь подарить свою любовь этим всем.
Если я слушаю енигму, еру, дип форест, грегориан, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...это твои музыкальные предпочтения.
Если ты расстался\рассталась со своей\своим девушкой\молодым человеком, значит...

----------


## Tauron

значит теперь ты навеки один...
если незнакомый ребенок на улице подошел к тебе, улыбнулся и сказал : "Папа!" ("Мама!"), то...

----------


## Agains

Видимо лет 6 назад ты не думал о контрацепции...
Если все гопники и "быки" с района тебя бояться,занчит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты самый страшный из них.
Если хочется чего-то большого и чистого, значит...

----------


## H2

...Хочется любви.
Если уже нет надежды ни на что, значит...

----------


## H2

...Хочется любви.
Если уже нет надежды ни на что, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...вам реально очень-очень плохо...
Если во всем ищешь позитив, значит...

----------


## H2

...Ты оптимист.
Если кажется, что в жизни хорошего и плохого поровну, то...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты прав.
Если осенью птицы не улетают в теплые края, значит...

----------


## H2

...зима не наступит.
Если есть люди, которым вы небезразличны, то...

----------


## Distorted

...точно есть люди, которым на вас плевать и причём их больше.
Еслибы суицид был обязадельной законодательной мерой, то...

----------


## Pain

....то гражданина Печужкина, присяжные заседатели, точно  приговорили бы к суициду... (а вообще, я в вопрос не въехала)))

Если всю жизнь ты стремишься к одиночеству, значит.....

----------


## H2

Значит, общение для тебя не имеет смысла, либо ты не знаешь что такое общение. Если тебе кажется, что ты единственный, такой несчастный человек, то...

----------


## Римма

...загляни на этот форум.
Если понимаешь, что в принципе, проблем у тебя нет, просто ты так их воспринимаешь, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты никогда не закончишь суицидом.
Если хочется кричать, значит...

----------


## Tauron

...значит кричи, пока есть силы.
Если ты в сотый раз слушаешь одну и ту же песню, то...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...она тебе очень нравится.
Если у всех болит голова, значит...

----------


## S.E.L.L.

надо было меньше пить  :Smile:  
Если родители тебе не верят...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

..., значит нужно перестать им врать.
Если уходя ты никогда не прощаешься, значит...

----------


## Tauron

ты еще веришь, что вернешься
если ты-это не ты, то...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...вместо тебя кто-то другой.)
Если ты постоянно оборачиваешься, значит...

----------


## Tauron

веришь, что тебя позовут обратно...
если в твоих руках листок и ручка, то...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты хочешь написать что-то важное.
Если у тебя налице неискренняя улыбка, значит..

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит не можешь радоваться когда надо это сделать.
Если много хочешь сделать, а времени дано мало, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужно выбрать самое важное.
Если ты веришь, что жизнь - прекрасная штука, значит...

----------


## Tauron

...ты ребенок
если ты потерял грань между жизнью и сном, то...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тобою правят фантазии.
Если видишь свет в конце тоннеля, значит...

----------


## шагающий в тени....

....значит меньше надо было пить.

Если вы не помните как вас зовут то.................

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...надо было записывать. :lol: 
Если вам чего-то нужно, но вы не знаете, как это получить, значит...

----------


## Voluntaria

...нужно этого добиваться.
если кошка бросилась под машину, значит...

----------


## Distorted

...она была человеком в прошлой жизни.
Если музыка способна довести человека до самоубийства, то...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...у нее на это были свои причины.  :Big Grin:  
Если хочется спать, значит...

----------


## Voluntaria

...надо слушать такую музыку почаще.
если ты решил умереть от оргазма, значит...

----------


## Distorted

...ничего не получится, ибо если бы бог не придумал оргазм, люди бы трахались до смерти.
Если тебе суждено быть бессмертным, то...

----------


## Voluntaria

...попроси помощи у Кощея.
если ты смертельно болен, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты выбрал достойную смерть.  :Big Grin:  
Если ты не понимаешь, что говорит твой собеседник, значит...

----------


## Voluntaria

...вам нужно прекратить общение.
если Ваш мозг кипит, значит...

----------


## Distorted

...значит он хотя бы есть.
Если вы суеверный ччеловек, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебя окружают плохие приметы.
Если у тебя за окном поселился паук, значит...

----------


## Аска

...ты давно не открывал окно.
Если ужасно хочется есть...

----------


## Freezer2007

отправляйся на поиски холодильника
если жизнь тебя достала,значит..

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит ты влюблена.
Если я боюсь любить, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты не хочеш повторять ошибок,
если я немогу признаться,значит...

----------


## Аска

... подумай еще.
Если ты целый день спишь...

----------


## Freezer2007

у тебя отключили интернэт(на своей шкуре пробовал)
если ты по 5 часоб разговариваешь по мобилке,значит...

----------


## blooddrakon

..... ты хакнул своего оператора телефонной связи или тебе позвонил кто-то кому не жалко денег .
Если в холодильнике закончился хавчик, значит.......

----------


## Freezer2007

набо отправлятся в супермаркет.
если ты хорошо плаваешь,значит

----------


## Tauron

... утопление - не твой способ.
Если у тебя офигенные перспективы, но тебе на них чихать, то...

----------


## Freezer2007

у тебя очень странный насморк :Smile: 
Если постоянно забываеш закрывать газ,и закрываеш ток када вся твартира им провоняет,значит...

----------


## Аска

...отравление газом - твой способ.
Если ты пошел на шашлыки и забыл мясо...

----------


## Distorted

...значит мясо надо сделать из тех, кто пошёл с тобой на "шашлыки".
Если ты облажался в самый ответственный момент, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебе не повезло.
Если у твоей подруги День Рождения уже третий раз в году, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

у неё разтроение личности
если ты боишся позвонить друзьям,значит

----------


## Tauron

... они пугают тебя по телефону
Если ты отдал свое будущее другим, то...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты благородный человек
если ты боишся уйти,этим доставив боль друзьям,и боишся остатся,потому что делаешь им больно,значит

----------


## Tauron

значит ищи способ уйти так, чтобы не причинять боли...
Если ты услышал песнь лебедя, то...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

.. то это хороший знак, тебе повезёт.
Если мне пришла повестка, а я на неё забил, значит?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...жди вторую повестку.=)
Если ты не ночевал дома, значит...

----------


## Pain

... тебе было хорошо :Smile: 
Если у тебя скоро день рождения, и тебя спрашивают - "что ты хочешь получить в подарок", а у тебя нет ответа на этот вопрос, потому что ты ничего уже не хочешь...значит.....

----------


## Аска

...жди сюрприза))
Если ты долго сомневался в принятии решения, а потом все же решился, но оказалось поздно, ...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...значит ничего уже нельзя изменить...
Если ты никогда не поднимал руку на другого человека, значит...

----------


## Римма

...еще это сделаешь.
Если стоит дилемма: убить или быть убитым, значит...

----------


## taggart

...пора сваливаать! ))
Если есть жизнь на Марсе, значит...?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Жди инопланитян в гости.
Если ехать по встречке, значит..

----------


## Аска

...на самой высокой скорости!
Если не выходишь из дома неделями...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

..., знасит у тебя нет повода выходить.
Если болит все тело, значит...

----------


## Аска

...ты спал на досках.
Если тебя называют плохим модератором...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

..., значит у этих людей есть повод! (или они имеют неверную точку зрения)
Если постоянно хочешь спать, значит ....

----------


## Аска

...ляг, поспи, и все пройдет.
Если постоянно хочется есть, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...это болезнь. (или ты очень нервничаешь, или бросаешь курить)
Если хочется петь, значит...

----------


## Аска

...пой!))
Если у тебя ужасная апатия, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебе совсем ничего не нужно.
Если ты устал от всего вокруг и хочется сдохнуть, значит...

----------


## Аска

...у тебя депрессия. А может быть просто надо отдохнуть хорошенько и пообщеться с друзяьми.
Если тебе никто не звонит уже месяц, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...о тебе все забыли или сломался телефон.
Если потерялся в родном городе, значит...

----------


## Римма

...забыл, что мох растет на северной стороне деревьев.
Если есть куча картин, которых ты не нарисовал, кило книг, которых не написал, и пачка неотвеченных писем от друзей, то...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...в этой жизни тебе еще много надо сделать.
Если идешь прямо, а тебя постоянно сносит в сторону, значит...

----------


## Аска

...ты пьян. Или ветер сильный)
Если хочешь написать что-то умное, а получается глупость, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...это не твоя тема.
Если бежишь кому-то на встречу и падаешь за метр до него, значит...

----------


## Аска

...у тебя неудобная обувь.
Если тебе говорят, что ты замечательный человек, а ты так не считаешь, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты себя не ценишь.
Если обознался на улице, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит у тебя заниженая самооценка.
Если я пропустил главную пьянку года с друзьями, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты лузер.
Если ты впервые за лето купался в озере в середине августа, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

до этого ты купался в речке или море.
Если ты любиш менять цвет глаз,значит..

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебя не устраивает какой-то один цвет...
Если у тебя всегда хорошее настроение, значит...

----------


## Аска

...ты легковесная натура.
Если ты стремишься к невозможному...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

, значит ты обязательно его достигнешь.
Если живешь просто так, значит...

----------


## Аска

...живешь бессмысленно и без удовольствия.
Если тебе снятся страшные кошмары каждую ночь, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...у тебя проблемы с нервами.
Если ты ходишь в черной одежде, значит...

----------


## Аска

...да ничего это не значит. Нравится просто - вот и все.
Если ты отдаешь все, но ничего не получаешь за это, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...не стоит отдавать все! (или ты не тем отдаешь)
Если постоянно что-то забываешь, значит...

----------


## Аска

...не больно-то нужно.
Если разочаровался в прошлом, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужно онем забыть.
Если гуляешь по 18 часов в сутки, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит, у тебя много свободного времени.
Если разбилось зеркало само, значит...

----------


## Римма

...ты вампир.
Если тебе плевать на всех, потому что плевать на себя, но ты не верблюд :-), то...

----------


## kesi

...это значит, что в прошлой жизни вы были верблюдом и пора эволюционировать дальше :Smile: 
Если вместо того чтобы поспать пару лишних часов, лезешь в интернет, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...это зависимость.
Если за окном поселился огромный паук, значит...

----------


## Самаритянка

давно пора помыть окно...
Если ни как не получается накопить денег на машину, это значит....

----------


## Римма

... да не очень-то и хотелось!
Если удивляешься отражению в зеркале, значит...

----------


## Аска

...надо поменять зеркало с кривого на обычное.
Если много куришь, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

у тебя слабые нервы.
Если ты дружиш в основном не с парнями, а с девчёнками(при этом ты парень),значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебе сними интересный. (или ты непростой парень)
Если не хочется выходить из дома, значит...

----------


## Римма

...идет дождь.

Если началась ядерная война, а ты без зонта   :Smile:  , значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебе уже ничего не поможет.
Если не хочется открывать глаза, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит бошься увидеть чего то страшного рядом.
Если блин у меня тоже за окном паучок поселился, значит...
(хотя мой паук сразу же схлопотал когтястой лапой по морде от моей кошки и получил контрольный выстрел тапкой сверху   :lol:  :lol: )

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...этого паука уже нет на этой грешной земле....  :Frown:  
Если нечем занятся, значит...

----------


## blooddrakon

.... у тебя небогатая фантазия .
Если все идет по плану, значит......

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...так надо.
Если чего-то хочется, а чего - не знаешь, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

значит ты "это" не получишь.

Если видишь зелёного человечка, значит.....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...у тебя галлюцинации.
Если хочешь завести собаку, а родители не разрешают, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

смирись.....И заведи кошку =)

Если ничего не получаеться значит....

----------


## Freezer2007

делай всё наоборот,если всё равно не получится хотяб посмеятся можно будет.
Если воображение даёт збои,значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

надо развивать

Если суровое детство  и деревяные игрушки прибитые к полу  :Big Grin:   , значит......

----------


## blooddrakon

.....купи гвоздодер чтобы ототрадать игрушки от пола ))))
Если что-то долго ищешь а находишь совсем не то что надо значит.......

----------


## BlackBlood

Значит будем искать.

если ищешь что то а оно у тебя в руке, значит....

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Осталось найти саму руку.
Если грусть накатила вдруг, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

некуда недеться.

  :P Если ты Емо значит......

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебя многие не уважают.
Если ты не знаешь о чем говорить с представителями противоположного пола, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

Значит ты волнуешься,  или просто не знаешь.

Если ты не знаешь что писать, значит........

----------


## Azazello

значит ты иссяк.

Если ты не знаешь как дальше жить, значит ...

----------


## BlackBlood

это ппц.

Если тебе кажетьс что в всё в мире повтаряетьс  ,значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...так и есть!
Если ты одинок, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

или ты найдёшь кого нибудь или останешьс один(одна).

Если кто то не нравиться,значит....

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит он тебя чем раздражает или сделал тебе что то плохое.
Если капитан не покаидает тонущее судно, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

корабль ему дорог или он суицидник.

если крысы покидают корабль первыми, значит.....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...это правильные крысы.
 Если ты много говоришь и мало делаешь, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

ты *цензура* 

Если ты ругаешься матом,значит.....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебе так проще выражать яркие эмоции (особенно отрицательные).
Если тебе нельзя заниматься спортом, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

ты инвалид. ( или просто пи...шь про освобождение = )  :Big Grin:   )


Если солнце перестало светить,значит....     ( надеюсь догдаетесь   :Smile:  )

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...наступила полярная ночь.
Если вы не хотите умирать, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

Есть что то  что удерживает  вас тут.


если любишь стихи но не можешь писать, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...остается только наслаждаться чужим творчеством.
Если все говорят, что ты злой, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

Это так или плохо знают.


Если неудача преследует повсюду,значит....




(я и так уже ответ знаю)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты неудачник (или тебе просто кажется, что тебя преследуют неудачи).
Если хочется бысто-быстро куда-нибудь убежать, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

беги или смирись и сиди.


если всё врем подчиняешься течению "реки" судьбы, значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты фаталист.

Если вы против общества, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

Или ты слишком плох для общества или общество плохое .

Если что то хотел сделать но так и не сделал, значит...

----------


## Azazello

значит ты слишком нерешительный.

Если на удице идет дождь, значит ...

----------


## Римма

...осень! 

"Если нет любви в твоих проводах
Если холоден голос в твоем телефоне..."

----------


## Azazello

значит или ты никого не любишь или тебя никто не любит.

Если я ничего не хочу делать, значит ...

----------


## BlackBlood

устал или просто всё надоело.


Если не можешь уснуть, значит......

----------


## Azazello

Надо выпить снотворного.
Если ощущаешь страх, значит ...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужно попытаться с ним справиться.
Если не любишь читать, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

не читай.


Если удача  улыбнулась, значит....

----------


## Azazello

Хоть что-то в жизни удалось нормально сделать!

Если узнал что-либо ужасное, значит ...

----------


## BlackBlood

будешь помнить и мучиться.


Если никто не замечает, значит....

----------


## Azazello

хорошо скрываешься/спрятал

Если мучаешься, значит ...

----------


## BlackBlood

или ты грешник или жертва судьбы.

Если выпил много, значит.....

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

У всех плохое зрение или это спрятано очень хорошо. 
Если кровать вечно не заправлена, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

Ты ленивый или очень зантый человек.

Если ночью кровать скрипит, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

жди последствий примерно через 9 месяцев.
если тебе не дают поспать утром,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты весь день будешь уставшим...
Если все люди против тебя, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты знаеш не всех людей.
Если любиш змей,значит..

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ничего это не значит! Они тебе просто нравятся и все!
Если не хочется, а надо, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

просто игнорируй или делай с неохотой. (в зависимости от ситуации)


Если на небе 4 всадника, значит....

----------


## Freezer2007

пришёл АПОКАЛИПСИС  :Smile:  
А если три?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackBlood

Значит один  в туалете.

Если не помнишь детства , значит.......

----------


## Azazello

Все естественно - инфантильная амнезия  :mrgreen: 

Если я не хочу никого видеть, значит ...

----------


## Римма

...какое-то время тебе надо побыть одному.

Если ты одел каску, взял автомат и вышел из дома...

----------


## BlackBlood

значит  война пришла.


Если снег идёт, значит...

----------


## Azazello

настала зима.

Если на уличе жарко, значит ...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

лето ещё не закончилось.
Если земля на амом деле не круглая, значит...

----------


## Azazello

Мы все круглые дураки (какой-же тогда обман состоялся).

Если я никому не нужен, значит ...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

значит что-то делаешь не так, надо задуматься нужен ли тебе кто нибудь?
Если дверь всегда закрыта на замок, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

в одиночку её не открыть.

Если ты стал вдовцом(вдовой), значит.....

----------


## Azazello

значит надо переосмыслить жизнь.

Если любишь человека которого не должен любить, значит ...

----------


## Римма

...забудь его. Или люби на расстоянии, если ему это не нужно.

Если ты непредсказуем и не знаешь чего от себя ждать в следующий момент, то...

----------


## BlackBlood

бойся себя.

Если ты ленивый(ленивая, значит.....

----------


## Azazello

Надо переломить себя.

Если ощущаешь усталость, значит ...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...надо отдохнуть.
Если ты куришь, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Нервы дают о себе знать.
Будет ли второе пришествие христа?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Волк-Одиночка*, извини, но это не в тему...
Если ищешь понимания, значит...

----------


## Azazello

Устал от одиночества и непонимания

Если не осталось ничего, значит ...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужны крайние меры!
Если очень смешно, а все вокруг рыдают, значит...

----------


## Azazello

значит ты субъективно воспринимаешь мир.

Если пошло прахом все, над чем трудился очень долго значит ...

----------


## NoNaMe

пора заняться чем-то новым.
Если тащишься от черного шелка, значит...

----------


## Римма

...ты гламурная девушка. Или гот.

Если у тебя в кои-то веки настроение на все 100%, то...

----------


## BlackBlood

веселись.

Если тебя хотят увидеть,значит.....

----------


## Azazello

кому-то от тебя что-то нужно.

Если сегодня разгреб все дела, которые накопились, значит ...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит самое время отдохнуть.
Если дел ещё по горло, згачит...

----------


## Azazello

Значит пора с ними работать.

Если человек обещал что-то сделать, а его и след простыл значит ...

----------


## Аска

... придется опять работать сверхурочно.
Если в 2 часа ночи ты сидишь за компом, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

тебе не спиться....

Если заболело горло, значит....

----------


## Римма

...надо лечить.

Если нельзя, но ОЧЕНЬ хочется, то...

----------


## Azazello

нельзя.   :Frown:  

Если завтра узнаешь страшную информацию, значит ...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит можно умереть сегодня, чтобы ничего не знать.
Если правда горькая, значит...

----------


## Azazello

Это действительно правда.

Если хреново себя чувствуешь, значит ...

----------


## Аска

... надо выспаться, отдохнуть и расслабиться.
Если собака друга тебя никак не хочет принимать, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты ей очень сильно не понравился сразу и это вряд ли можно исправить.
Если в самый ответственный момент забываешь, что надо делать, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

ты волнуешься.

Если боишься будущего, значит....

----------


## Azazello

Оно неопределено.

Если какая-то мысль не выходит из головы, значит ...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...у вас навязчивая идея.
если очень-очень грустно, значит...

----------


## Azazello

начинается депрессия   :Frown:  

Если иногда хочется умереть, значит ...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...есть повод.
Если постоянные перпады настроения, значит...

----------


## Аска

...трудно себя контролировать - нелады с нервами, однако.
Если в 3 часа ночи ты второй день подряд стираешь белье, значит...

----------


## Римма

...где-то сильно испачкался (кст., у меня тож бывает   :Smile:  )

Если ты дракон, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

тебе надо употреблять поменьше острого.
если ты хочеш,но не можеш найти причины позвонить,значит

----------


## blooddrakon

...... позвони просто так, простое желание пообщаться тоже хорошая прчина.
Если ты постоянно собираешься сделать какое либо дело и все время откладываешь на потом значит......

----------


## Azazello

твое бессознательное производит вытеснение и в нем имеется какой-то мотив на откладывание этого действия.

Если выбросил кучу бумаг, значит ...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит они тебе не нужны.
Если жалко тратить время на учёбу, значит...

----------


## Римма

...пойдешь работать грузчиком...   :Frown:  

Если тебе нравится человек, но он слишком похож на тебя...

----------


## Wolf

значит ты его знаешь как свои пять пальцев.
Если с тобой отказываются разговаривать...

----------


## Azazello

Значит ты сделал что-то ужасное.

Если я разругался со многими людьми, значит ...

----------


## Freezer2007

остерегайся "ножа в спину"

----------


## Freezer2007

пардон,
Если тебя мучает совесть,значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит есть за что.
Если праздник не удался, значит...

----------


## Azazello

настроение хреновое после него.

Если всю ночь не спал, значит ...

----------


## Римма

...будет хреновое утро.

Если слишком легко расстаешься с людьми, значит...

(*Azazello*, классная аватара! чем-то она меня очень зацепила...падающий снег... фигура в пальто...[/b]

----------


## Azazello

они тебе безразличны.

Если накатывает депрессивная волна, значит ...

/**Римма* спасибо! */

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...настроение резко превращается из плохого в отвратительное.
Если очень не хочется идти куда-то, значит...

----------


## Azazello

Слишком велика мотивация на прекращение встречи с каким либо человеком или на прекращение какой-либо деятельности.

Если ты ненавидишь что-то делать, значит ...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...не стоит это делать.
Если ждешь чуда, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

ты должен(должна) его дождаться.

Если  глаза красные ,значит....

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит ты оборотень или ты смотришь на фотографию.
Если в городе очень тихо и народ почти не ходит, значит...

----------


## Римма

...город вымер.

Если ты понимаешь, что не такой, как "все" (неплохо звучит, да?) и никогда не сможешь жить обычной, нормальной жизнью, то...

----------


## Wolf

я буду рад, из всего можно извлечь пользу.

Если ты частенько со всеми споришь...

----------


## Azazello

значит у тебя такой характер.

Если я чего-то непонимаю, значит ...

----------


## BlackBlood

поймёшь позже.


Если не знаешь что подарить другому человеку, значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужно услышать свое сердце.

Если ничего не надо, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

значит ничего и не получишь.
Если на мою просьбу никто не реагирует, значит...

----------


## Римма

...стоит попробовать еще раз ее донести до окружающих, мож просто не так просишь!

Если понимаешь, что сколько-то лет придется провести в одиночестве, значит...

----------


## Azazello

значит нужно за это время заняться самообразованием/самосовершенствованием/духовным развитием и т.п.

Если наступает безразличие, значит ...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...это конец.
Если смеешься не останавливаясь, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит у тебя хорошее настроение, кто то тебя очень расмешил.
Если холодный пот в жару +30, значит...

----------


## kesi

У тебя внутри - зима

Если ты ломишься в закрытую дверь, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...надеешься, что тебе откроют.
Если не хочешь уходить, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

сделай всё что бы остаться.

Если мог  быть убитым ,но спасли (случайно), значит.....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...тебе было суждено жить.
Если хочется всё послать на.., значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит это всё тебя уже достало.
если новый год как не праздник, значит....

----------


## kesi

ты не чувствуешь внутренней связи с устрановленными людьми традициями

если ты зол на весь мир, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...у тебя есть на это очень веская причина.
Если невесело, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

смеяться будем потом...

Если сказали нет, значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...вы хотели услышать именно нет.
Если любишь, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

живёшь.

Если думаешь ,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...голова заболит... :lol: 
Если хочется, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

надо.

Если бьётся медленно,значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...радует, что все же бьется.
Если солнышко не хочет светить, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

значит попробуй его заменить.  Прям стихи нах.   :Smile:  


Если плохая память,значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужно посетить врача.
Если смешно, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

надо смеяться :lol: 

Если грустно =) ,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...все равно надо смеяться!!!
Если супер веселое настороение, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

трава качествена.


ВЫ верите в  бога?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*BlackBlood*, чет не в тему=)
Если все супер, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

мой бог - я сам

быть или не быть?(основной вопрос :wink: )

----------


## Freezer2007

пардон темы перепутал.
*Если все супер, значит...* у тебя белая полоса
если универ надоел с первых дней,тогда...

----------


## Kler

> если универ надоел с первых дней,тогда...


 пора менять место жительства. Если невеста ушла к другому, то...

----------


## Боярд

Уйди к другой невесте

Если ты человек, то...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты не вечен.
Если резко упало настроение, значит...

----------


## Римма

...попробуй поднять или прими его как оно есть. Грузишься - грузись. не все же радоваться. В этом есть своя глубина... до определенного момента.

Если ты не человек, то ты...

----------


## BlackBlood

животное.

Если много  смеёшься, значит...

----------


## Римма

... или дурак или просто счастлив.

Если ты можешь многое вынести, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

или ты супергерой или скоро сломаешься.


Если тебя ищут,значит....

----------


## Римма

...или кинозвезда или маньяк.

Если ты должен сделать выбор, умереть ли другому человеку, то...

----------


## BlackBlood

Смотря кто он.Если заслужил то...


Если от тебя много зависит, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужно сделать все возможное.
Если не хочется праздников, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

в жопу их всё время веселиться надоест.

Если в детстве пугали   :Smile:  , значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты нервно оборачиваешься при каждом шорохе.
Если дождь весь день, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

значит  смотри в окно как плачет небо.


Если остаёшься один дома,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...можно позвать друзей...
Если  не хочешь общаться, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

значит нету настроения или собеседник  не очень.


Если ночь последняя, значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...что значит последняя?
Если тебя ненавидят, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

попробуй сделать так что бы тебя полюбили. Или не обращай внимания.


Если тебе угрожают,значит....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужено бояться.
Если ты фанат Спартака, значит...

----------


## BlackBlood

ты фанат  футбола и этой комманды(футбол не смотрю и нелюблю).


Если в тебя пытаюсть вбить веру в бога, значит....

----------


## Azazello

значит кому-то это нужно.

Если завтра надо делать кучу дел, значит ...

----------


## blooddrakon

..... надо не откладывая их все сделать , чтобы потом можно было спокойно посидеть и попить пивка .
А если на завтра вобще нет никаких дел, значит......

----------


## Freezer2007

можно спааать  :Smile:  
Если мне надо замутить чертёж, а я понятия не имею как эт делается,значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

надо его купить.
Если ветер всегда встречный, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...лучше вовремя развернуться.
Если тупик, значит...

----------


## Azazello

надо возвращаться назад.

Если назад пути нет, значит ...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты был в тупике,но развернулся.
если твои друзья посорились и ты не можеш выбрать сторону,значит

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Нужно взять нейтралитет или создать третью сторону (однажды очень давно я так и сделал)
Если просьба не выполнима, а тебя очень просят, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужно объяснить, чтот ты не можешь этого сделать...(или совершить невозможное)))
Если погода мерзкая, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит весна пришла! (не осень, потому что это моя любимая пора)
Если вопрос стоит ребром и оба варинта не нравятся, значит..

----------


## Freezer2007

подумать есть ли третий вариант,если нет значит выбирать менее вредное для себя.
Если все нормальные моменты для признания накрываются в последнюю минуту,значит

----------


## Azazello

Значит жди дальше и устраивай их снова (моменты в смысле).

Если очень тяжело, значит ...

----------


## Wolf

...потом будет легко.

если хочется сказать, но не можешь,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...наберись смелости или продолжай молчать...
Если ведешь себя глупо, значит...

----------


## multiplegrudge

значит нада было молчать....
если вернулись старые мылси....?

----------


## Azazello

Значит анализируй их, или пробуй отвлечься от них.

Если кажется, что все это никогда не кончится, значит ...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Всему приходит коннец, нет ничего вечного.
Если предки в конец уже достали, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...надо побыть в одиночестве.
Если завтра важный день, а ты к нему не готов\а, значит...

----------


## Римма

Забей на все и ляг спать. К утру твое подсознание раскидает по полочкам все важные моменты. А днем вывезет интуиция. По крайней мере, у меня всегда вывозит.

Если тебе всегда везет, то...

----------


## Azazello

Значит ты удачливый человек.

Если не знаешь как дальше жить, значит ...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Спроси у того кто знает.
Если от паники становится смешно, значит....

----------


## Azazello

Значит ты не вполне адекватно реагируешь на ситуацию.

Если одолевают смутные сомнения, значит ...

----------


## TUSKA

...значит паника дошла до предела,ещё чуть-чуть и начнёшь соображать.
Если все постоянно избегают твоего общества,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...эти все - не твои люди.
Если придется 8 часов провести на улице, значит...

----------


## kesi

надо запастись бутербродами))

если не хочется ничего говорить, значит...

----------


## Боярд

...Лучше послушать.
Если знаешь что-то тайное...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...не стоит это рассказывать.
если не веришь в существование доброты, значит...

----------


## Боярд

Ты и есть доброта??))
Если предали друзья..

----------


## Римма

...то разберись, было ли это предательством, были ли это друзья и стоит ли продолжать такие отношения?

Если 1/3 жизни у нас уходит на сон, то...

----------


## H2

Остальные 2/3 уходят на то, чтобы чего-то добиться. Если ваша двадцатая попытка суицида не удалась, значит...

----------


## kesi

еще не нашел что-то свое, то что подходит именно тебе)

если вам нравятся слоны, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит вы боитесь мышей.
если не нравиться российская попса, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

значит вы "неформат" :roll: 

если постоянно слышишь дыхание за спиной,значит...

----------


## Боярд

Значит ты спереди   :Embarrassment: ops: 

Если ты влюбился в кого-то...

----------


## Аска

...может, паранойя?
Если всегда стремишься к лучшему, а получается, что все напрасно, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

..идёшь не в ту сторону,не в коня корм и плывёшь против течения.Попробуй по-другому.

Если постоянно теряешь друзей,значит...

----------


## kesi

находишь новых))

если часто меняется настроение, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...у вас что-то случилось.
Если температура 39, значит...

----------


## Римма

...болеешь.

Если ты бы хотел прожить чужую жизнь, какой бы она была?

----------


## Аска

*Римма*, кажется, ты перепутала темы  :?:  Не могу придумать ответ, начинающийся на "значит".
Если не радует то, что раньше приносило счастье, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

есть отличный повод придумать что-то новое!Не зацикливаться!

Если постоянно мучает зависть,значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

значит ты не умеешь радоватся за других людей.
если ты занимаешся спортом потому что он отвлекает от мысли о НЕЙ,значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ОНА важнее спорта...
Если падаешь на ровном месте, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

ноги заплетаются от усталости либо на земле 5-тысячная купюра,а падение-знак судьбы

если кальян не помогает расслабиться...

*Светлый Ангел*
ты наше солнышко  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Freezer2007

забей,но дальше не иди,с наркоты слазить очень больно.
если света в мире нет, значит надо...

----------


## TUSKA

самому быть светом(сложно) или указать"а этот чувак-наш светоч и маяк!" :lol: 

если постоянно хочется секса...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

, значит надо его получить в достаточном количестве=)
Если все отвратительно, значит...

*TUSKA*, спасибо  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

...завтра будет хуже %))

Если сегодня денег нет, значит завтра...

----------


## Римма

...иди работать, чтоб были   :Smile:  

Если надоели глупые вопросы и свои не менее глупые ответы, то...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

не отвечай на глупые вопросы и задавай умные.
Если водка в горло не лезет, а праздник в разгаре, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты пил ещё до праздника.
если ты напиля,выкурил пачку камела, а всё равно больно,не можешь её забыть,значит...

----------


## Azazello

Значит она слишком много значит для тебя.

Если ты на грани ссоры с другом, значит ...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

факинговое взаимопонимание куда-то уходит +)

Если неподалеку играет песня Билана, значит...

----------


## Римма

...надо смываться оттуда. Или уши затыкать.

Если чувствуешь, что способен на большее в жизни, но пока остаешься в своих рамках, то...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

надо пробовать, как и действовать.

Если с тобой хотят поспорить, значит...

----------


## Azazello

значит у кого-то имеется другая точка зрения, которая отличается от твоей.

Если все несовершенно, неправильно значит ...

----------


## Римма

...надо попытаться это изменить, если это в твоих силах.

Если у тебя нет целей в жизни?

----------


## Freezer2007

...значит, ты одна из тех милионов, кто прогулял их раздачу

если скушно в мире жить,значит надо..

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

поискать то, от чего она не станет таковой.

Если на улице идет сильный дождь, значит...

----------


## bugfly

дома надо сидеть, в Ragnarok-е висеть, а под вечер как устанешь...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

значит надо отдохнуть+)

Если всех поглотила осення депрессия, значит ...

----------


## Римма

...весной все должны выбраться.

Если ты все время чего-то ищешь, то...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

стоит остановиться и разобраться, что все-таки тебе на самом деле необходимо.

Если один глаз видит хуже второго, значит...

----------


## Azazello

Значит нужно идти к окулисту.
Если плохо спишь, значит ...

----------


## Римма

... тебя что-то мучает и надо с этим разобраться, разложить все по полочкам.

Ты серьезно относишься к жизни?

----------


## BlackBlood

нет.

Если  смеёшься над чужим горем, значит....

----------


## bugfly

это действительно смешно.

Если в голову не приходит нужная мысль, значит...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

еще не время таковой прийти!

Если потихонечку к концу подходит год, значит...

----------


## bugfly

нужно подводить итоги, и корректировать планы на будущий(если они были, а если не было, то просто действовать по обстановке).

Если работу там где хочешь не дают, значит...

----------


## Voluntaria

...не стоит расстраиваться и поискать ее в другом месте...глядишь там лучше будет.
если ты навсегда решил завязать с суицидом, значит...

----------


## bugfly

Жизнь-то налаживается.

если хочешь жить, как хочешь, а не дают (обстоятельства), значит...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

стоит бороться за лучшие условия для себя!

Если в небе ярко светит луна, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нет ни облачка (или полнолуние).
Если очень-очень плохо, причем физически и морально одновременно, значит...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

потом будет лучше  :Smile:   или хуже +)

Если твои волосы стали розовыми, значит...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты плавно мутируешь в эмо... :lol: 
Если очень-очень смешно (но без причины на то), значит...

----------


## Azazello

Значит надо задуматься ...

Если дни кажутся одинаковыми, практически не различимыми и теряешь счет времени, значит ...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

в твоей жизни пока не происходит никаких изменений.

Если на часах 4 часа ночи, а ты не спишь, значит...

----------


## bugfly

Если при этом ещё и силы остались значит ты ночной житель и вообщем веселуха, срочно звони или пиши тем кто тоже не спит и придумай как бы оттянуться, а если не остались (силы), то насильно ложись спать, раньше ляжешь - меньше завтра будешь ругаться и тупить из-за того что не выспалась.

Если знакомств с нужными людьми нет, причём ещё и незнаешь какое знакомство тебе действительно нужно, значит...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

значит следует найти тех самых нужных людей, дабы познакомиться.

Если тебе вдруг захотелось желтую машину, значит...

----------


## kesi

...ее надо купить)

если вас достали выборы, революции и их последствия, значит...

----------


## bugfly

Забей на эту бредовую игру, не участвуй, подумай лучьше о себе самом, спасись, как говорится, сам, отдельно от других

Если знаешь что умешь что-то делать, неважно что, но забыл как это делается, значит...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

со временем ты это вспомнишь, тело хранит память о своих функциях=)

Если в какой-то сфере твоей жизни произошла координальная перемена, значит...

----------


## Azazello

Значит скоро должна последовать цепочка таких перемен (маленьких или больших но перемены будут, т.к. все взаимосвязано).

Если становишься очень раздражительным, значит ...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

слишком много раздражителей +)

Если ты перестал считать деньги, значит...

----------


## Azazello

Уже на них стало безразлично.

Если видишь, что все вокруг стремительно изменяется, значит ...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

мир спешит жить!

Если ты жуешь уже 5-ую пачку жвачки подряд, значит...

----------


## kesi

это твой способ медитации)

если не хочешь ходить по кругу, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

Убегай со стадиона)))

Если болит серце(раньше неболело,да и болезней - нет), значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

оно устаёт.
Если жизнь приходит в норму, значит..

----------


## Римма

ты наконец понял, как жить, сделал что-то для этого.

Если тебе очень жаль, когда ты читаешь, что кто-то на этом форуме пишет: "Все, не могу, достало, пойду убьюсь...", то...

----------


## Freezer2007

....ты ещё не потеряла душу.
Если форум стал для мя ПМЖ, значит...

----------


## Римма

...ты что-то ищешь здесь, возможно тепло, понимание, находишь _(не уходи...)_

Если ты что-то не сделал, что обещал другому, не успел, то...

----------


## Катри-N

ты просто не успел...
если ты кого-то любишь, то...

----------


## Azazello

значит этот человек слишком много значит для тебя.

Если кого-то сильно любишь, но не должен любить значит ...

----------


## Beata

ты сумасшедший.

Если ты позволяешь себе обманывать близкого человека, значит...

----------


## Боярд

Этот человек тебе вовсе не близкий.
Ты вовсе не близкий человек этому)

Если ты попал на правильный путь...

----------


## Римма

...сто раз усомнишься, "правильный" ли это путь, правильный ли это путь ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ и вообще... 

Если ты неплохой человек, но чувствуешь, что можешь легко ранить близких тебе людей...

----------


## Боярд

Когда почувствуешь - постарайся не ранить))
(значит постарайся не ранить)

Если узнал что-то новое и необычное, но не укладывающееся в голове, значит...

----------


## Beata

это безумие, которое нужно просто принять.

Если тебе не хочется на самом деле что-то делать, но ты делаешь, значит...

----------


## Azazello

значит это приходится делать.
Если на грани решения важного вопроса, значит ...

----------


## Beata

тебе прийдется сделать выбор.

Если ты пытаешься убежать, значит...

----------


## Woodland

... значит, место твое по определению не здесь. 

Если в течение недели тебе не перестают сниться кошмары, значит ...

----------


## Freezer2007

неделя выдалась тяжёлой.
Если нехочешь жить,нехочешь умирать,просто ничего не хочешь,значит...

----------


## Woodland

... значит, ни место, ни время, где ты есть, тебе не подходят. 
Если есть желание посмеяться над несчастьем других, значит ...

----------


## Freezer2007

...нужно себя сдержать, и задуматся, может для другого человека проблема серьёзна.
Если попадаешь в замкнутый круг и разорвав круг зделаешь только хуже,а ходить по кругу больше силы нет,значит

----------


## Римма

...попробуй отстраниться и посмотреть на ситуацию "извне", со стороны - типа это вовсе и не ТЫ, настоящий... помогает...

Если никак не придешь к балансу "брать" и "отдавать", то...

----------


## Freezer2007

бери пока есть,отдать всегда успеешь.
многие считают что выходов много,но ты во всех выходах видишь очень большие проблемы,значит..

----------


## Римма

не ТЕ "выходы" предлагают... Выход у каждого свой, индивидуальный, и не обязательно - в окно...

Если возвращаешься к эмоциям, которые испытывал лет в 17ть, то...  :Smile:

----------


## bugfly

Это замечательно, значит душа просыпается и разворачивает крылья...

Если предлагают работать сценаристом (компания Anime-Kraze), а ты инженер и ничего про эту работу не знаешь (говорят: неполучится - уйдёшь), но тебе почему-то хочется ею заниматься, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Тогда хватайся за этот шанс всем чем можешь и пытайся чего то добится! Пока этот шанс не урвал кто то другой.

Если кровать стала слишком мягкой, значит..

----------


## Римма

...выброси пуховик   :Smile:   или спи на полу.

Если, блин, на крышу сложно пробраться, а надо...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...нужно найти управдома, у которого ключи от чердака!
Если не хочется верить в светлое, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

Пора искать ник потемней.
Если боишся предать,но предаёшь,случайно,значит...

----------


## Агата

ты предатель и должен искупить предательство.

Если ты хочешь жить(где-то в подсознании), но на суицид и очень настойчиво тебя толкает близкий человек(№2) твоего близкого человека(№1),которого ты ненавидишь(объясняю,потому что подозреваю, что может быть не совсем понятно  :Smile: : ты ненавидишь человека №2,он тебя толкает на суицид, но он-близкий человек для №1, а №1 - твой близкий человек), значит....

----------


## TUSKA

Забей на №2,а можно и на №1,если он ничего не делает.СУ-ТВОЙ и только ТВОЙ выбор!


Если не можешь угнаться за временем(не читаешь Робски и не слушаешь Максим),а окружающие за это считают тебя отсталой,значит...

Наверное,будет ответ-значит ты-дура. :lol:

----------


## TUSKA

значит,ты дура.Никто не сказал,значит я скажу.

Если на МКАДе днём нет пробки,значит...

----------


## Габо

...положи её туда.


Если, чем больше узнаёшь, тем меньше знаешь, то...








> не читаешь Робски и не слушаешь Максим


 *TUSKA*, коллега)))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

значит все смотрят футбол!

Если во сне понимаешь, что это сон, значит...

----------


## РозмариН!

ты сильнее своего подсознания.

Если целыми днями мечтаешь о смерти, значит...

----------


## Агата

... ты потенциальный самоубийца или самоубийца, у которого уже не одна попыткаи который устал себя постоянно калечить, и решил тихо-мирно ждать(мечтать) о смерти

если тебе нечего сказать своему любимому человеку, значит...

----------


## felo_de_se

Если тебе нечего сказать любимому человеку, значит нужно прекратить общение.

Если мы не можем забыть прошлого, значит...

----------


## Azazello

значит оно имеет для нас слишком большое значение (отрицательное/положительное не важно).

Если каждый день сняться кошмары, значит ...

----------


## TUSKA

...ты боишься их наяву(возможно скрыто и не совсем тех,что снятся).Попробуй расшифровать их с помощью символов.А ещё попробуй передвинуть кровать,обязательно убери,если есть,с неё мягкие игрушки и не вешай над ней картин.

Если постоянно хочется есть,значит...

----------


## felo_de_se

Ты больна.

Если тебе плохо, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

...ты больна :lol:  :lol: 

Если мучает склероз...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

...значит стоит потренировать память во избежание проблем.

Если ты путаешь горячее с холодным, пламя со льдом и пр, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

значит,переходишь на новый уровень восприятия мира!

Если не можешь оторваться от компа и покинуть этот форум,значит...

----------


## Римма

...нервы на пределе. Ты устал. Нужна разрядка, надо отдохнуть...

Если замкнутый круг больше не имеет значения, то...

----------


## Sl0D

...пора его размыкать)

если очень хочется напиться, то...

----------


## TUSKA

напивайся!И я с тобой...

Если постоянно нуждаешься в чувстве влюблённости,значит...

----------


## Sl0D

...пришло время влюбиться)

если совсем не хочется смеяться, значит...

----------


## DR

..настало время самоиронии!..

Если понимаешь, что готов на все.. - ..

----------


## Светлый Ангел

..., значит нужно это все сделать...
Если очень хочется понимания, значит...

----------


## felo_de_se

В данный момент ты его не найдешь.

Если на улице мороз, значит...

----------


## Агата

...значит зима начала свою жизнь

если ты знаешь, что завтра ты точно умрешь, то...

----------


## TUSKA

стоит закончить дела.написать завещание.И,наверное,сходить помыться.

если вдруг захотелось жить,значит...

----------


## felo_de_se

Ты снова себя обманываешь.

Если ты находишь единомышленника, значит...

----------


## Вия

,значит вы напьётесь.)
если у вас в учебном заведение всё плёхо...

----------


## Freezer2007

Значит пришла сесия.))

Если боль становится обыденна, значит....

----------


## Вия

...у тебя депрессия.( 
если я люблю тебя...

----------


## Woodland

... то впору ждать перемен изнутри.
Если верить в судьбу и предопределенностья. то...

----------


## Агата

то бесполезно, что либо стараться изменить - все будет так, как предопределено... :? 

если однажды ты проснешься, выйдешь на улицу, а там не будет ни людей, ни машин, значит...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

...ты еще не проснулся +))

Если ты слушаешь одну и ту же песню уже 40 раз подряд, значит...

----------


## Римма

...радуйся! Поддерживай отношения! Ведь это бывает столь редко - встретить человека, который тебя поймет если не на 100 %, то хотя бы на 90...

(*Бритни*, прости, не туда посмотрела и ответила *Felo de se* на вопрос "если вы встретили единомышленника! Sorry   :Smile:  )

Если, блин, как в анекдоте: "светит солнышко, на работе необычайно покладистые коллеги, начальство справедливое, вокруг просто хорошие люди, а настроение и самочувствие просто превосходное... скажи  НЕТ наркотикам!!!"  :Wink: )))  но к наркотикам и проч. это не имеет ровным счетом НИКАКОГО отношения...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Не может быть зеркала, можнт быть дна
не может  быт  правды, не может быть зла,
не чувствуй помех, не чувствуй изъян никогда, никогда даже если ты пьян!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Если алкоголь вводит в крайность, значит...

----------


## Римма

...надо выбираться. Искать свой смысл жизни. Пусть на какой-то период (не нужен ведь тебе алкоголь, ничего такого, сам знаешь...). Отвлечься. Найти себя...

Если понял, что у тебя все нормально и теперь можешь помочь другим, не отвлекаясь на свои проблемы, то...

----------


## Агата

скоро все начнется по второму кругу, потому что проблемы - вечны, как сама жизнь.

если ты самоубийца и понимаешь, что твой близкий человек начал тоже задумываться о су из-за тебя, то

----------


## TUSKA

...то либо вместе отворачиваетесь от СУ и живёте,либо...как бы не прозвучало,как призыв... :? Короче,будьте вместе-так намного легче.

Если нет слёз(или не осталось),значит...

----------


## KnizhNa

...значит время сушить платок и идти в бой...

Если fucka rolla написал грустное "пора"...

----------


## TUSKA

...значит он уходит :cry:  а нам-тризна и слёзы.

Если больше нет сил ломать себя...

----------


## Агата

...значит нужно найти силы склеить

если не можешь уговорить близкого человека отвернуться от суицида, то ты...

----------


## TUSKA

...не обладаешь даром убеждать.Либо сама суицидница.

если все твои усилия идут прахом...

----------


## Агата

значит ты неправильно организовываешь свою деятельность

если ты понимаешь, что ты болен...

----------


## TUSKA

...значит,надо лечиться.Либо смириться.
Если чуствуешь подступающую старость...

----------


## kesi

...значит, постарайся отыскать в душе молодость и живи ею.

Если устаешь от какого-либо дела, даже не успев о нем подумать...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

значит это дело значительно успело тебя потрепать уже.

Если вокруг тебя становится всё пустыннее, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

... пора посадить дерево, или два, или лес)))), или сваливать из пустыни   :Smile:  .

Если я уже с неделю нескем не говарил, значит..

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

...значит тебе им действительно нечего сказать.


если очень захотеть....

----------


## Freezer2007

...можно всё преодолеть.)))

Если скука, жабой, давит...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

...значит пора напрячь мозг, дабы придумать, как себя развеселить!

Если поздно ложиться в выходные, то...

----------


## Azazello

значит чем-то допоздна занят.

Если начал решать главные, фундаментальные жизненые проблемы и все пути решения сходятся к одному, значит ...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...ты нашел универсальное решение*)
Если хочется бежать, бежать, бежать, пока не сдохнешь, значит...

----------


## KnizhNa

ты тренируешься к олимпиаде 2008.

если долго смотреть в одну точку...

----------


## Римма

...войдешь в транс... медитация...

Если ты приходишь к пониманию, что нужно жить в ладу с окружающей действительностью, не теряя при этом "себя", то...

----------


## TUSKA

...придётся что-то менять.потому что это невозможно.

Если те,кого хотелось назвать друзьями отвернулись,значит...

----------


## свобода

они были друзьями только на словах. Если вам улыбается человек, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

...ему приятно быть рядом.

Если дни протекают мимо и ничего не меняется,значит...

----------


## свобода

надо взять всё в свои руки и попытаться изменить.

Если вы не получили ожидаемого результата, это значит...

----------


## TUSKA

...либо ещё не конец,либо-что жаль-не стоило и пытаться.

Если никак не можешь определиться со способом СУ...

----------


## свобода

отложи его в чёрный ящик, потопчись немного, закрой глаза и забудь о сущесьвовании чёрного ящика...

Если вы красивы, это значит...

----------


## TUSKA

если это относится именно ко мне,значит,я напилась до беспамятства...
Если к кому другому,то можно только пордоваться за неё(него).

Если не можешь вспомнить хорошее,значит...

----------


## свобода

> если это относится именно ко мне,значит,я напилась до беспамятства... 
> Если к кому другому,то можно только пордоваться за неё(него).


 Это я в общем писала... не про тебя и не других. Личное.

надо напрячь друзей и вспоминать вместе.

если вы злитесь, это значит...

----------


## TUSKA

> Это я в общем писала... не про тебя и не других. Личное.


 извини.
...значит,есть внутренние силы.Попробуй направить их в мирных целях.

Если тебя обманывают...

----------


## свобода

> извини.


  :Big Grin:   :wink:  извиняться не за что

Значит есть причины

Если летом холодно, значит

----------


## TUSKA

аномальное лето.Не уродится пшеница и всё страшно подорожает.

Если кроме нас двоих никого здесь нет...

----------


## свобода

Значит я могу тебя поздравит: у тебя тоже бессоница=)

если чай остыл, значит..

----------


## TUSKA

...сбегай разогрей в микроволновке.
*мой чай тоже остыл*

Если хочешь помочь и не знаешь,как...

----------


## свобода

я энигму слушаю... так лениво...

Значит пытаюсь узнать начало проблемы, стадию и понять, нужна ли помощь.

Если человек ничего не чувствует, значит......

----------


## TUSKA

*а я спать пойду,наверное*
...значит он умер.

Если хочется любви...

----------


## свобода

*правельное решение*

значит она придёт

----------


## Агата

ну так как *свобода* ничего в последний раз не написала типа если...,то...  , то я отвечу на



> Если хочется любви...


 значит в тебе еще есть воля к жизни 


если *свобода* и *TUSKA* сказали, что если человек ничего не чувствует, то он мертв, а я именно ничего не чувствую, значит ...

----------


## TUSKA

...напилась.Прости.

Если один славный человечек меня избегает,значит...

----------


## свобода

он уже не славный  :Smile:  

если пошёл снег, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

пора лыжи готовить.

Если время не остановить, значит..

----------


## свобода

значит надо просто дальше жить

Если дьявол сущестует, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

значит есть и Бог!

если в ноябре снега мало , значит...

----------


## свобода

А это значит, что в декабре его навалом буит.

если человек перестанет думать, это значит..

----------


## TUSKA

...засыпает.

Если позволять "вытирать о себя ноги",значит...

----------


## Stas

... нужно прикинуться половичком.

Если чувствуеш себя погано, значит...

----------


## свобода

ночь прошла бурно

Если проснулся счастливым, значит

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...день пройдет хорошо!
Если все время кажется, что счастье уже совсем рядом, но ты всегда ошибаешься, значит...

----------


## bugfly

значит, не позволяй себе в этом сомневаться и оно прибежит, просто оно бежит-бежит, но пока ещё не прибежало, оно старается как может, ненадо его отталкивать сомнениями, оно ведь старается и спешит к тебе изо всех сил...

Если не можешь ускорить жизнь, значит...

----------


## kesi

...  не спеши, тише едешь – дальше будешь
хотя, конечно, если ждать долго, это тоже может достать)

если постоянно хочешь спать, но не можешь заснуть...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

...значит либо у вас хроническое недосыпание, либо бессоница*))
Если кажется, что весна уже началась, значит....

----------


## Агата

надо бросать курить травушку (тебе или твоей планете, эт которая Земля), потому что ноябрь -  определенно не весна  :Smile:  

если весь мир - это копии копий копий, то....

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

...пополняй ряды грамотных плагиаторов  :wink: ))

Если одолевает огромный поток мыслей, значит...

----------


## свобода

значит пора делать шедевр

Если приснится птица во сне, значит...

----------


## kesi

значит, хочешь летать, если эта птица, конечно, не курица  :shock :Smile: )

если мало спишь и просыпаешься рано, когда на улице еще темно, значит...

----------


## Only_humaN

стоит засыпать когда светло   :Smile:  

если ласточка летит хвостмом вперед...

----------


## Only_humaN

стоит засыпать когда светло   :Smile:  

если ласточка летит хвостом вперед, значит..

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

значит это не ласточка, а новый секретный истрибитель!

Если друг решил заняться тем чем лучше не стоит, значит..

----------


## Only_humaN

Стоит его отговорить...(?)

Если не умеешь правиоьно говорить НЕТ , значит..

----------


## Stas

Значит нужно неправильно говорить НЕТ

Если встретил того, кого меньше всего хотел встретить, значит...

----------


## KnizhNa

пройди мимо натянув кепку на глаза.

Если весь день разрываеться мобильник,то

----------


## Stas

Выкини его в окно.

Если вся жизнь кажется невыносимой ношей, значит...

----------


## Only_humaN

Тебе пора...

Если муза долго не приходит...

----------


## Stas

Значит кто-то её пристрелил.

Если до "философа" нехватает одного сообщения, значит...

----------


## kesi

... надо написать его - и стать им!

Если тебе нравится усталость, значит...

----------


## KnizhNa

работай в кузне в две смены.

Если хочеться тишины

----------


## Висельник

...,то вчера было весело!(с)

Если чешется левая пятка...

----------


## свобода

то почеши за компанию и правую.

если мир видешь через лиловый цвет, значит...

----------


## Висельник

...ты одел лиловые линзы.

А если хочется в туалет,но лень отойти от компа...

----------


## свобода

пересиль себя, оторвись от компа.

А если спать не хочется?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

...значит и не надо спать  :Big Grin:   надо бодрствовать и занять время приятным!

Если тебе начинает нравится твоё отражение в зеркале, значит...

----------


## KnizhNa

похмелье проходит...)

если долго бить по батарее дома...

----------


## Only_humaN

Кто-нибудь обязательно ответит...

Если кот не хочет взлетать...

----------


## Висельник

...пни его посильнее!

А если кот все равно не взлетает и как приклееный сидит на полу...

----------


## свобода

а ты старайся, старайся))

как быстро расмешить человека

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*свобода*, не совсем корректно получилось :wink: 

Если хочется витаминок, значит...

----------


## Висельник

...началась ломка. 8) 

Если во время дневного сна у вас частенько изо рта начинают капать слюнки,то/значит...

*меня мучает этот вопрос,а то,что то недавно появилась такая проблемка...  :Embarrassment: ops: *

----------


## Stas

Нужно ночевать вблизи от холодильника.

Если хочется нажраться до зелёных чёртиков, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

значит больше ничего не радует...

если хочется ругаться матом...

*достали на работе.Извините  :Embarrassment: ops: *

----------


## Висельник

...то бить уже надоело...  :Smile:  

Если хотел проснуться в 11 вечера,а проснулся в 3 ночи...

----------


## Azazello

Значит очень устал...

Если не хочется дожить до дня рождения значит ...

----------


## Stas

Нужно его каждый день праздновать. 

Если хочется погрызть ногти, значит...

----------


## Агата

нужно покушать...
а-то эт как-то нехорошо - желудок ногтями морить :roll: 

если хочется добиться успеха, а потом, обретя этот самый успех, суициднуться, значит...

----------


## Azazello

Значит целей больше нет.

Если день за днем мучают мысли о суициде, значит ...

----------


## TUSKA

...значит,пора начинать ими наслаждаться.

Если мучает совесть за содеянное,значит...

----------


## свобода

Значит совесть пусть гуляет...

Если свяжешь жизнь с не любимым человеком, но уважаемым, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

...значит стерпится-слюбится.В моём случае именно так.

Если влюбилась(лся)...

----------


## Агата

значит обрела ужжжасный недостаток....

если ты не способна(-бен) испытывать эмоции, значит...

----------


## свобода

значит жизнь хоть какие-то краски станет приобретать.

Если что-то не получается уже с пятого раза (я не о су!!! просто в общем), значит....

----------


## Агата

ты еще не достаточно профессиональна в этом.

если боишься, ....

----------


## TUSKA

значит,можешь.

если плачешь за других...

----------


## KnizhNa

они достоены твоих слёз.

если смешно,то...

----------


## TUSKA

...весело.

Если стыдно,то...

----------


## KnizhNa

надо всё исправить.

Если *TUSKA*е постоянно грустно...

----------


## свобода

то надо её веселить.... а лучше поддержать!!!!!!!

Если темно не только на улице и на душе, то...

----------


## KnizhNa

остаёться только выпить йаду. 

Если *TUSKA*у веселишь, а она всё равно грустит.

----------


## свобода

Значит силы нужно утроить!!!!!!!!! 

Если болит голова...

----------


## TUSKA

*  :Embarrassment: ops: Спасибо.Я просто чёрная дыра в смысле само- и меня--веселения.А может,не дыра.Просто задница.*

Если хочется быть нужной...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

значит надо предоставить себе отдых, пускай и не в угоду другим!

Если ночью жарко под одеялом, значит...

----------


## свобода

ну тут дв варианта, думаю расписывать не надо  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Если сейчас хочешь праздника, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

значит,скоро Мега-Новый год(ненавижу,прости)

Если пропала ещё недавно беременная соседка,значит...

----------


## свобода

Значит надо её искать самим, а потом заяву писать в милицию.

Если температура (вдруг) 37,8... что может означать?

----------


## TUSKA

Заболела.Или перенервничала.
*думаю,она в роддоме*

Если невозможно задушить в себе чувства,значит...

*ох,и достала же я всех...*

----------


## bugfly

Ненадо их душить, а то они пищат кричат и вырываются, наверное это не просто так, может надо задушить нечто другое... Например неправильные убеждения и установки, которые этим чувствам мешают...


Если в рагнароке уровень никак не набирается и это просто задолбало, значит...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

рагнарок идет на х*й %))

Если хочется играть хеви-метал на балалайке, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

Пора переходить на єлектробалалайку)),єлектрогитары в баню))

Если я спроэктирую электробалалайку, то...

----------


## TUSKA

То это будет просто супер!В России дико разовьётся фолк.

Если в Москве опять тепло...

----------


## свобода

*а мне холодно всё равно  :Big Grin:  *

то мож скора летний сезон открывать будем

Если завтра будет вдруг яркое, яркое солнце, то........

----------


## Freezer2007

то мне будут очень болеть глаза.

Если я хочу стать волком, значит...

----------


## Stas

надо искать лекантропа...

Если язык зимой примёрз к железяке, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

значит тебе нравится вкус метала.

Если весь снег растаял, а зима ещё не наступила, значит...

----------


## Stas

планета поменялась полюсами.

Если вдалеке виднеется ядерный гриб, значит...

----------


## свобода

Значит дело - дрянь.

Если зима будет вечна, значит..

----------


## Stas

пора копать поглубже.   :Big Grin:  

Если левую кнопку мыша клинит, значит...

----------


## свобода

значит мыши пора гулять...

А вот есл комп глючит, значит....

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

...Это происходит с моим компом...  :Smile:  


если не знаешь что выбрать,значит.....

----------


## свобода

значит выбирай то, на что в последний раз положила взгляд, ну или подумала.

----------


## Freezer2007

....выберай научад, или неторопись и думай дальше.

Если большой напряг с родаками, значит....

----------


## Stas

значит надо что-нибудь отпраздновать!

Если от пломбы откололся маленький кусочек, значит...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

....значит скоро будет больно))


еси кому то не нравицца твое творчество,значит....

----------


## Azazello

значит нужно сменить направление этого творчества.
Если тебе вообще ничего не нравится, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

значит надо выпить.

Если Княжну разбанят(вернётся она или нет)?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

вряд ли кто-то кроме нее с уверенностью может ответить...

Если за окном холодно, темно и неуютно, значит...

----------


## Azazello

значит нужно сидеть дома.
Если за сутки уже третий раз ощущение "дежа-вю" значит ...

----------


## TUSKA

...значит,надо выспаться.

Если нечего поесть,не начто поехать на работу,а в доме нет ни копейки :cry: ...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

..., значит не повезет тебе сегодня =)
Если нет желания общаться с людьми, значит...

----------


## tventin2

Депресняк.
Если в тапочках опилки, а на голову падает штукатурка, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

Ты уснул на стройке.

Если прёт от растаманских сказок, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

Возвращаешься к природным корням!

Если я не справлюсь с работой модератора...

----------


## Freezer2007

то кроме тебя это пока никто не заметил))

Если тупо зависаешь если вперёд посмотришь, то..........

----------


## Stas

это надо к невропатологу....

Если тупые соседи по утрам будят своей тупой попсой, значит...

----------


## свобода

Значит надо чтоб они засыпали под рок  :Big Grin:  

Если Вы обращаетесь к Богу и молитесь, значит...

----------


## Stas

другие средства исчерпаны.

Если застрял в одном и том же дне, значит...

----------


## свобода

Значит пришёл день сурка

Если при дневном свете болят глаза, значит

----------


## Freezer2007

у тебя таже фигня с глазами что и у меня

если надо здать и защитить 5 лаб а я даж не представляю как их делать((, значит...

----------


## свобода

значит у тебя тоже такая же фигня, как и у меня))

Если на улице дождь, знаит

----------


## Freezer2007

опять проснётся депра.

если комп живёт своей жизнью, значит..

----------


## свобода

то пора бы ему эту жизнь ограничить)

Если с утра ника не можешь проснуться, значит

----------


## kesi

надо спать дальше)

если не можешь простить, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

...значит скоро начнётся месть.

Если я не могу ничего придумать...

----------


## Freezer2007

значит фантазия на исходе.

если *думаю, немогу ничего придумать*, значит...

----------


## Stas

это наш модератор.

Если от кофе тошнит, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

Перепил)

если в мире только серый цвет, значит...

----------


## свобода

значит пора взяться за краски и разукрасить его

Если снятся кошмары, значит

----------


## Stas

нервишки пошаливают   :Smile:  

Если решил отрастить щетину, значит...

----------


## свобода

значит либо бриться лень, либо имидж меняешь   :Big Grin:  

Если дома отключили всю воду, значит

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

...значит придецца ходить грязным.

если ничего не хочецца,значит...

----------


## свобода

значит придёцца тупо смотреть в монитор или спатки лечь.

Если хочется смеяться, значит

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

...нужно зайти на баш.орг и поржать от души))))

...если уже 10 раз слушаешь одну и ту же песню,то....

----------


## свобода

либо нравиться она те, либо больше в этом мире ничё не осталось слушать))

если есть охота оцень, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

надо кончать с диетами.

если несколько слов, обычных слов, могут довести до слёз, значит...

----------


## riogo

это слова от человека который тебе дорог.

если полная луна манит вас, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

Значит в тебе тоже течёт кровь вервольфа.)

если хочется уйти к звёздам, значит...

----------


## riogo

ты романтик

если мучает безсоница, значит...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

...что то не дает покоя.

если неожиданно в чем то разочаровалась, значит...

----------


## Stas

не стоит обращать на это внимание.

Если от модераторов в глазах рябит, значит...

----------


## Аюшко

значит,форумов слишком мало,а модеров слишком много.

Если в доме пахнет гарью...

----------


## riogo

пожар

если ты не щаслев, значит...

----------


## Stas

надо "что-то менять".

Если у кого-то уже утро, а у кого-то ещё нет, значит...

----------


## riogo

разные часовые полюса

если ты жив, но душа твоя мертва, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты не жив, мы существуем как звери.

если невидишь свет, значит...

----------


## Stas

надо открыть глаза.

Если окна в доме покрыты красивыми ледышками, значит...

----------


## riogo

холодно и это не дом а морг


если не хочеш жить, но инстиг самосохранения работает, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты существуешь.

если всё напрягает?

----------


## riogo

отдохни

если ты не уверен что жив, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

прочитай это сообщение ещё раз и поймёшь что трупы читать и писать неумеют

если понимаешь что виноват только ты, значит

----------


## riogo

у тебя есть совесть

если надеещся что всё это сон, значит...

----------


## Stas

это мескалин, от него полный улёт...   :Big Grin:  

Если ненавидишь всеми фибрами, то бишь рецепторами, значит...

----------


## riogo

тебе это надоело




> если ты не уверен что жив


  и при этом не употребляеш не употребляеш наркоту, значит...

----------


## Stas

Это замут какой-то левый...

Если не умеешь выбирать себе врагов, значит...

----------


## Агата

ты мочишь всех подряд

если уже очень долгое время ты не чувствуешь, что ты хочешь спать, значит...

----------


## riogo

ты или не высыпаешся или неспиш


если ты понимаеш что ты псих а все тебе говорят обратное, значит...

----------


## Azazello

значит кто-то не прав...
Если очень хочется спрыгнуть с крыши, значит ...

----------


## riogo

ты такой же как и я

если хочеш здохнуть а нужнео жить, значит...

----------


## Beata

...ты продолжаешь жить мертвым

Если ты любил, а теперь в сердце ничего и смысл потерян, значит...

----------


## Stas

любовь умерла.

Если не выходил на улицу уже недели две, оброс шерстью, везде чешется и плохо пахнешь, значит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Значит пора побриться, помыться, привести себя в порядок и сходить куда нибудь, развеется.

Если до госника осталось совсем чуть чуть, а заставить себя учит не могу, значит..

----------


## videokid

...лень восторжествовала.
Если я хочу летать, значит...

----------


## Психоделика

ты спишь...
Если я стою на краю обрыва и смотрюкак внизу бегут облака...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Значит надо зделать шаг вперёд...
Если поверить в чудо...

----------


## videokid

...оно воплотится в жизнь.
Если я люблю, значит...

----------


## Психоделика

плачу ночами идя по улице
Если я ненавижу...

----------


## videokid

...то до скрежета зубов. :Smile: 
Если мне врут...

----------


## NamelessChild

...значит, правда стоит того, чтобы ее узнать.

Если кто-то шуршит в темном углу...

----------


## AI_Madness

о приехали - значит пора в больничку  :lol: 

если  дергается  глаз значит ...

----------


## NamelessChild

...вас лечит плохой невропатолог.

Если вам приснилось море, значит...

----------


## Психоделика

ваша душа требует очищения
Если перед вами стена то...

----------


## NamelessChild

то Апп СтенУУ !!!!  :Big Grin:  

Если вам звонят и молчат в трубку, значит...

----------


## Slipknot

задолбали уроды звонить и дышать. 
если вы видите бабушку, подходите к ней, а она мертвая, значит...

----------


## NamelessChild

...нужно вызвать труповозку.

Если снег падает снизу вверх, значит..

----------


## Slipknot

....вы висите вверх ногами.
Если учитель беът тебя линейкой, значит..

----------


## NamelessChild

...ты заснул на уроке геометрии.

Если друг оказался вдруг..., значит..

----------


## Slipknot

...пъет он очень много.
если ищешь иголку в стоге сена, значит...

----------


## NamelessChild

...неизбежно разломаешь весь стог.(((

Если на вас нет лица, значит...

----------


## videokid

его надо нарисовать.
если я не люблю себя, значит...

----------


## Sl0D

...что-то общее у нас с тобой есть
если я не отражаюсь в зеркале, значит...

----------


## Психоделика

надо снять маску
Если спектакль уже окончен...

----------


## Freezer2007

...занавес, можно радоватся, жизнь закончена.

Если завизишь от человека, то....

----------


## Slipknot

лучше сразу его убить, что бы ни от кого не зависеть.
Если планеты крутиться, занчит...

----------


## Психоделика

жизнь продолжается
Если на ресницах снег...

----------


## NamelessChild

значит, ты лежишь в сугробе, закрыв глаза.

Если сердце вдруг стучит справа, а не слева, значит..

----------


## alonely

значит, у тебя сердце - справа, ты уникум

если завтра во всем мире отрубит электричество, значит...

----------


## NamelessChild

где-то под землей есть бооольшоой всемирный рубильник.

Если я боюсь, значит..

----------


## alonely

Если ты боишься, значит... все будет хорошо.

Если я не засну, значит..

----------


## NamelessChild

...я тоже не засну))

Если Земля круглая, значит...

----------


## videokid

...мы когда-нибудь с неё упадём.
Если я боюсь любить, значит...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты уже знаешь что такое боль, или перечиталась историй описаных на форуме.

Если осознано, уже бросив, не нуждаясь в этом, возвращаешся к игле, значит....

----------


## Агата

...ты просто ХОЧЕШЬ сделать себе плохо

если ты понимаешь, что жизнь, которой ты живешь, вовсе не твоя, значит...

----------


## TUSKA

значит у тебя раздвоение личности.

Если сбываются давние мечты...

----------


## Агата

значит награда наконец нашла тебя!!!!!!!!!!!!

если дико разрывает живот.....

----------


## свобода

значит чего-то ты съела

если хочется дышать...

----------


## дождь

значит, в тебе живет радость.


если все идет так, как я чувствую...

----------


## свобода

значит жизнь продолжается

если попробовать оглянуться назад...

----------


## дождь

значит увидишь тени несбывшихся надежд

если ночь дышит холодом...

----------


## свобода

значит надо где-то взять тепло, чтоб пережить её.

если устаешь бежать...

----------


## дождь

значит нужно остановится и оглянуться вокруг.

если хочется дождя за окном...

----------


## свобода

значит нужно закрыть глаза и подумать о нём.

Если в руках бисер...

----------


## дождь

значит где-то скоро расцветет красота.

если все кошки улеглись спать...

----------


## свобода

значит настала тишина

если хочеться кричать

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

значит тебе нужна психологическая разгрузка.

Если сил работать больше нет, значит...

----------


## дождь

надо отдохнуть, что же еще))

если в жизни наступает утро...

----------


## Агата

значит появились силы...

если не имеешь права ни на жизнь, ни на смерть, то...

----------


## свобода

значит имеешь право на существование.

Если не можешь уже ждать..

----------


## Агата

сделай пару глобоких выдохов, вдохов... и продолжай тепеливо ждать  :Big Grin:  

если ООООООООЧЕНЬ впадлу учиться, то...

----------


## свобода

То знаешь такое слово ужасное.. "надо"

Если очень много мыслей в голове

----------


## Агата

"надо"...:? даа.. надо.

бери ручку, тетрадку и пиши их. вот напишешь, и все уйдут=)) 

если пустая кружка кажется невыносимо тяжелой, то...

----------


## свобода

то значит оставь её.

Если хочется сладкого, но не конфет

----------


## Агата

а что разве конфеты - единственное сладкое?  :Big Grin:  сахар есть? вот и залабай себе схарных петушков  :Big Grin:  (правда они терь плохо получаеются из нынешнего сахара :roll: )ну или поешь варенья или меда=)

если очередной день прожит зря, то....

----------


## свобода

Значит надо сделать лучше второй день=)

Если нету сахара, варенья... а петушки... даже не знаю как их там делать?

----------


## Агата

а мед? мед есть? у тя нет сахара????????? :shock:ужасть!  :Big Grin:   ну там кароч надо топленый сахар в формочки заливать=)

если инет забирает весь твой день, то

----------


## свобода

а на мёд у меня алергия))) 

то ничего плохого в этом нет))) Главное чтоб годы не забрал

Если формочек нет, то что есть подходящее?

----------


## Агата

блин, эт же так давно было... мне лет 7 наверн было , когда мама их готовила. нужна короче любая железная форма, в которую можно было бы  залить растопленый сахар. тока ничче не получится, потому что уже 10 лет назад у моей мамы ниче не получалось, потому что сахар плохой уже тогда шел... кароч, 

если такой облом с сахаром, формочками и всем прочем , может уже проще в магазин сгонять ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

Проще, уже сгоняла))) 

Что напоминает такие слова: "Помогая многим без особого желания, а если Боги сотрут моё сознание, то тогда я метко целюсь в твоё сознание"

----------


## Агата

Наутилус помпилиус=))) не наю почемю=)

если вишневое варенье оч похоже на кровь, то...

----------


## Stas

...то кушать хочется всё равно ))

если на старой клавиатуре стёрты буквы У,Ф,Ы,и В, то...

----------


## riogo

то меньше играть надо


если надо по рабатать а тебе лень

----------


## Freezer2007

значит следует обратится к народной мудрости: "Робота не волк, в лес не свалит".(а вот зарплата и степендия как раз имеют свойство куда-то деватся.



если запах проблем практически матереален, значит ...

----------


## Stas

нада сваливать! ))))

если ночью к холодильнику тянет... охота пуще неволи, значит...

----------


## настёнок

пора подкрепиться=)


если утром,встав с кровати ты не можешь открыть глаза,значит...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Значит это что я их не хочу открывать.Если я убью себя,значит..

----------


## Агата

тебя будут есть черви.
если мята завянет, значит

----------


## WICKED

значит она не будет пахнуть
если тебе не куда бежать,значит...

----------


## Агата

ты уже на месте
если она не пахнет, значит

----------

